# Surrey - Ginger & White female cat needs a new home



## Lauralil (May 20, 2011)

Hi,

It is with great regret that I need to find my 8 year old ginger and white neutered FEMALE cat a new home.

She has a very lovely nature but is quite shy, so she needs someone that will spend a bit of time getting to know her. Unfortunately she will be too scared to be around small children, she'd be happier in a quiet-ish home. She's friendly with other cats and would get used to a dog that's already used to cats.

If anyone can help at all I would be very grateful!!! Due to her shy nature I really would like to avoid having to place her in a shelter!!

Please PM me if you need any more information or thing you might be able to help.

Many thanks,
Laura


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Thats so sad, do you mind if I ask why you need to rehome her? that is probably the main question you will be asked especially with her being 8 years old  

Hope she finds her forever home soon xxx


----------



## Lauralil (May 20, 2011)

I'm really sorry I've only just seen your reply, I assumed I'd be notified if I got and replies but I think perhaps that I didn't set it up very well.

I'm happy to report that Harriet has a fantastic new home, she's going to be a much happier kitty cat now.

Thanks, 
Laura


----------

